# Akhal teke as a first horse?



## PeachestheConnie (16 April 2020)

Opinions?


----------



## Shay (17 April 2020)

Hard to source (at least in the UK). Very expensive.  And... why?  I get they are absolutely beautiful - but unless you are into breed specific showing (and I don't think there are that many specific classes either!)  surely getting  a horse which suits your level of riding and the things you want to do with it - rather than one that looks pretty and is going to be expensive into the bargain - is better?


----------



## Starzaan (17 April 2020)

Shay said:



			Hard to source (at least in the UK). Very expensive.  And... why?  I get they are absolutely beautiful - but unless you are into breed specific showing (and I don't think there are that many specific classes either!)  surely getting  a horse which suits your level of riding and the things you want to do with it - rather than one that looks pretty and is going to be expensive into the bargain - is better?
		
Click to expand...


Absolutely this. The best first horse is the horse who suits your riding.


----------



## Lindylouanne (17 April 2020)

That’s a bit of a leap from a Connemara to an Akhal Teke. Connies aren’t always the easiest as a first pony either, some of them can be quite sharp and not for everyone. Starzaan and Shays advice is spot on. If you are serious about getting a pony find one that suits your abilities and not because it looks pretty.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (17 April 2020)

Might it be wiser to delay your decision about purchasing any horse as you have said you are moving to England in a year?  Believe me travelling a horse internationally is not cheap and far from a case of merely chucking it on a lorry and pointing it in the direction of the UK. 
As you have said you are also considering equine college, will your horse go with you or will there be other arrangements while you are away from home?  Your worries you have written about caring for your first horse without any support also begs the question who will look after the horse while you are away?


----------



## PeachestheConnie (17 April 2020)

Shay said:



			Hard to source (at least in the UK). Very expensive.  And... why?  I get they are absolutely beautiful - but unless you are into breed specific showing (and I don't think there are that many specific classes either!)  surely getting  a horse which suits your level of riding and the things you want to do with it - rather than one that looks pretty and is going to be expensive into the bargain - is better?
		
Click to expand...

I was just looking at temperaments and I quite liked the Akhal tekes. I have found 2. One was 4k and one was 6k. They are harder to find in the uk but at the moment I live in Romania and there are tons of akhal Tekes.


----------



## PeachestheConnie (17 April 2020)

Lindylouanne said:



			That’s a bit of a leap from a Connemara to an Akhal Teke. Connies aren’t always the easiest as a first pony either, some of them can be quite sharp and not for everyone. Starzaan and Shays advice is spot on. If you are serious about getting a pony find one that suits your abilities and not because it looks pretty.
		
Click to expand...

The last think I was looking at was the horses appearance. I ride a connie as you probably already know and I know a person that rides an akhal Teke. Where I live there are plenty of Akhal tekes on the market, most people only like them because of the "Shiny coat" , I quite like the sound of their temperament.


----------



## Lindylouanne (17 April 2020)

PeachestheConnie said:



			The last think I was looking at was the horses appearance. I ride a connie as you probably already know and I know a person that rides an akhal Teke. Where I live there are plenty of Akhal tekes on the market, most people only like them because of the "Shiny coat" , I quite like the sound of their temperament.
		
Click to expand...

Just because you ride a Connie doesn’t make them all the same, like every horse they are individual. You would do well to read Michen’s posts about her two Boggle and Bear to get an idea of their temperaments. It shows you the highs and the lows, what can go wrong and what you have to do to make it right and Michen is an experienced owner and at times she struggles to juggle life and horses.

Please do not take this the wrong way as this is an observation not a criticism but you come across as very inexperienced with little hands on knowledge of what it entails to own and look after your own horse. I know we all have to start somewhere but you sound as though you have little support where you are and due to go off to college soon all of which are not great for first time horse ownership. The actual cost of buying a horse is a drop in the ocean compared to the costs of keeping one and a good Connie can set you back more than £6k. If you buy an Akhal Teke and ship it back that’s another complication to add to the mix. On top of that you have to buy tack, have it re fitted regularly, pay insurance for you and your horse, vet bills for the routine and the unexpected, dentist, Farrier, yard tools, rugs, feed, bedding and livery costs. How are you going to pay for that while in college? Please think very carefully before diving into horse ownership, winters are tough, they are expensive to keep and it’s not all about the riding.

Edit to add I have a Connie and I also bought my WB pony in Germany and shipped him home so I know what it entails.


----------



## cantergus (17 April 2020)

I second @Lindylouanne, and if you’re looking for a good first horse, you want a good natured horse, you can choose height, age and discipline but don’t focus on breeds or colours or you will end up with an unsuitable horse that you will soon get rid of. I recommend making a list of reasons to show to yourself/family of why you are ready for a horse and why you want one. I would recommend loaning or sharing before buying. My new Connemara is lovely but came with a ton of problems. Buying horses is risky business.


----------



## ester (17 April 2020)

I'm not sure I would take a google of temperament on board very strongly 

'The *Welsh Cob* is a safe, receptive and surefooted animal, which makes it an excellent trekking horse. Its obedient and gentle disposition also makes it a terrific mount for disabled riders. '

errr no.


----------



## DabDab (17 April 2020)

ester said:



			I'm not sure I would take a google of temperament on board very strongly

'The *Welsh Cob* is a safe, receptive and surefooted animal, which makes it an excellent trekking horse. Its obedient and gentle disposition also makes it a terrific mount for disabled riders. '

errr no.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂


----------



## milliepops (17 April 2020)

LOL!  Obedient and gentle... when they are used as taxidermy subjects, perhaps!


----------



## FestiveFuzz (17 April 2020)

The trouble is horses are individuals and won’t have read books on what their temperament _should_ be like, so there’s no guarantee the horse you buy will behave as described in your screenshot.

I have 2 German WBs, they couldn’t be further apart in temperament and behaviour if you tried, despite sharing similar lines. I’m lucky it’s the older of the two that is the sensitive, sometimes neurotic one, whereas my 2yo is a proper old head on young shoulders type that takes everything in his stride.


----------



## Widgeon (17 April 2020)

ester said:



			I'm not sure I would take a google of temperament on board very strongly

'The *Welsh Cob* is a safe, receptive and surefooted animal, which makes it an excellent trekking horse. Its obedient and gentle disposition also makes it a terrific mount for disabled riders. '

errr no.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear....this made me laugh.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 April 2020)

Are't you the poster who has had 2 years experience of riding at a RS, on and off?  If so I suggest you get a lot more riding experience under your belt before you start thinking about buying your first horse.  Then  when you are ready to look for one, read ads specifically of horses suited to be a first horse.  Having your own horse is very different from riding at a RS.


----------



## paddy555 (17 April 2020)

ester said:



			'The *Welsh Cob* is a safe, receptive and surefooted animal, which makes it an excellent trekking horse. Its obedient and gentle disposition also makes it a terrific mount for disabled riders. '
		
Click to expand...

mine was all those things as long as they didn't involve a rider on his back, having to go in the direction he was asked or at the speed requested. As for disabled riders, he would probably have been the one who disabled them in the first place as he turned through 180 degrees in an instant or climbed 4 foot banks sideways without warning. 

I hadn't thought of Taxidermy for him. It would have just his choice of career. Excellent idea. 

I have only seen Akal Tekes in the UK. They may be different in Romania. The ones I saw were not first horses for either ridden or for a first time horse keeper. Far better to get a good solid older safe horse to start off with. 
Keeping your first horse without support is quite a big step. I had ridden dozens of horses before I got mine and looked after many of them but it was still a big jump to know it was all down to me. The buck stopped with me.


----------



## milliepops (17 April 2020)

Mine would make an excellent candidate for stuffing too. Doesn't like having to move, enjoys cuddles, looks pretty.  tick tick tick!


----------



## alibali (17 April 2020)

There is nothing in the description of temperament "very sensitive, spirited, stubborn" that would suggest the breed would make a good first horse for someone who does not have LOTS of experienced help on hand at all times. Everyone makes mistakes in handling, riding and looking after their horses, particularly their first horse. I freely admit I'm still learning from my mistakes after 35 years of hands on practical experience. Thankfully my mistakes are much more minor and fewer and further between nowadays. I am grateful to the forbearance of those early horses who tolerated my ineptitude and those experienced horse people who steered me away from disaster and taught me better!

Your ideal first horse is not any specific breed. It is calm, it is kind, it is robust and easy maintenance not a diva and it is definitely not overly sensitive. Particularly if you don't have a lot of knowledgeable backup. I'm sure others will be able to add to this list. It may not be particularly pretty to look at but my goodness me it will be worth its weight in solid gold. Plenty of time once you've gained experience to move onto more demanding equine partners.


----------



## Chinchilla (17 April 2020)

.


----------



## HashRouge (17 April 2020)

To be honest, we are not the best place to ask about Akhal Teke's as most of us are UK/ ROI based and they are extremely rare here. I've never come across one in over 25 years of riding/ being on livery yards. I'd imagine even posters who have come across them would hardly claim to have much experience with the breed. If you are in Romania and, as you say, there are loads of them, why not ask around the people you know who own them? See if you can try a few out and get a better idea as to whether they'd suit you.


----------



## Archangel (17 April 2020)

I visited the stud in Hungary  https://www.akhalstud.hu/ and rode out with a guy on one (he was on the AT).  Great horses with lots of stamina - he said they are just about warmed after 80km of getting a move on.  Not for the faint hearted though.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (17 April 2020)

I've ridden 3 when I was in Europe on borders of Russia for a bit yrs ago. I found them fab horses, very much like a cross between an Arab and a TB to ride. Very responsive but very eager. 
I would very much not reccomend one as a 1st horse,  not to anyone.


----------



## Chinchilla (17 April 2020)

Some of the posts on this thread are making me wish i was 1) 10000 times braver than I am; 2) 10000 times richer; and 3) the owner of an akhal teke. 

Oh well - it's never going to happen. But if anyone on here ever rides or even buys one, please, please post photos !!! 🙏💕


----------



## ester (17 April 2020)

I'm so pleased we've all worked out what to do with our welsh cobs. I must mention to Frank that spring/autumn would be best as that's when he is prettiest  .


----------



## Pippity (17 April 2020)

I've been on a yard with an Akhal-Teke cross. Stunningly beautiful horse, spent most of his time on his back legs, put his owner in hospital twice in the three months I was there. Definitely not for someone who's been riding for two years.

OP, wait until you know where you'll be living, have lessons at a good riding school, then take your instructor's advice on a suitable first horse. Don't keep it at home. I know you think you're experienced but you really aren't. In ten years, you'll look back at yourself now and wonder what the hell you were thinking.


----------



## JennBags (17 April 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			I've ridden 3 when I was in Europe on borders of Russia for a bit yrs ago. I found them fab horses, very much like a cross between an Arab and a TB to ride. Very responsive but very eager.
I would very much not reccomend one as a 1st horse,  not to anyone.
		
Click to expand...

I'm so envious, an Akhal-Teke has always been my dream horse.  I doubt I will ever ride one, let alone own one, but I still!love them.


----------



## Goldenstar (18 April 2020)

The amount of money you would need to buy a calm well conformed well behaved sound Akhal Teke suitable for a first time owner would probably pay the deposit on a flat .
The ones I knew while I was living abroad where sharp and very different they had a strange other worldly vibe .
They where like horses from another world .
I was completely enthralled by them .
but there are better choices for a first time owner .


----------



## ycbm (18 April 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			The amount of money you would need to buy a calm well conformed well behaved sound Akhal Teke suitable for a first time owner would probably pay the deposit on a flat .
The ones I knew while I was living abroad where sharp and very different they had a strange other worldly vibe .
They where like horses from another world .
I was completely enthralled by them .
but there are better choices for a first time owner .
		
Click to expand...

I could have written exactly this description. I fell in love when I saw one on a New Forest riding holiday at 15, back in the 70's. 'Other worldly vibe' is spot on.


----------



## chaps89 (18 April 2020)

I can't find a proper photo of him but this was the PB akhal-teke I had on LWVTB. I'd say I was relatively experienced, but he was wayyy too much horse for me.
When he was transported back to the owner, the transporter had to call emergency vets out to sedate him (and the lady travels mostly rescue/feral horses as a rule!) How much of that was his breeding who knows but he was without a doubt very affectionate but very sharp. He had a nice shiny coat though, but that doesn't help if your squished on the floor where they've dumped you 😂


----------



## Trouper (18 April 2020)

"Sensitive, stubborn, spirited and bold" would not be the adjectives I would be happy to see if I were looking for a first horse to own - however competent my riding was.


----------



## Dusty 123 (18 April 2020)

There not for first time owners my friend has one they can be very sharp. You said in a previous post that you’re moving to the uk for college. You need to look at the transport from your country to the uk it can be very expensive. Before you start looking at horses .


----------



## Millie-Rose (20 April 2020)

My friend has a half bred. She put her palomino mare to an Akhal stallion. The foal is beautiful with the shiny coat however at 2 now he is a bit of a nightmare. The mare is a bit stubborn but basically a sweet sort. Her colt is very stubborn and sure of himself and quite aggressive was gelded as a yearling but hasn't made a huge difference . Friend is a very experienced and competent owner with lots of experience of youngsters but he has her on the back foot. He was supposed to be going away for a handling boot camp with a pro but that is on hold due to covid. He is a beautiful athletic talented horse who will be fine in the end especially when broken and has a "job" but definitely not for a novice or first horse.


----------



## oldie48 (20 April 2020)

Just out of interest i googled temperament of Hanoverian horses and this came up.

*Hanoverian horses* are known for being willing animals, as well as sensible, intelligent, and bold. They are multi-talented and easy to train, as they learn quickly and are athletic and strong. Because this is a warmblood *horse* breed, these animals are reliable, as well as gentle. 

They sound perfect for a first time buyer however, although my Hanoverian is probably fairly close to the above description, she certainly isn't a first horse as she taps into any weaknesses and will take advantage. So I'd take any descriptions on the internet with a pinch of salt! My advice is don't like for a specific breed, look for an older sensible horse that will look after you and you can enjoy.


----------



## Surbie (20 April 2020)

My cob is very, very shiny. He also has an other-wordly air, particularly when he is buggering off across the field...is he part Akhal Teke? 


OP, please don't underestimate how different a private horse is to an RS horse.

My cob is my first horse, & is a loan. When I got him I'd say I was of a similar level to you. He's now 14, he did RDA for 18 months before he was sacked, including competing for them, and is fairly bomb-proof on the roads as well as sweet as you could wish for on the ground.

However he absolutely tests my limits and I am learning so much from him. His bad side is that sometimes he spooks, knows his own strength and can bog off. I have a fab instructor and a couple of very sensible horsey friends to ask for help - having a good amount of support is invaluable.

You've had loads of good advice about first horses. Just because it's kind, well-established and probably older doesn't mean it won't test you, frustrate you, challenge you, teach you and build fantastic foundations for the ones which come after.


----------



## criso (20 April 2020)

oldie48 said:



*Hanoverian horses* are known for being willing animals, as well as sensible, intelligent, and bold. They are multi-talented and easy to train, as they learn quickly and are athletic and strong. Because this is a warmblood *horse* breed, these animals are reliable, as well as gentle.
		
Click to expand...

And from a professional's point of view they are athletic, reliable, multi talented and easy to train.  On the other hand with a novice ...


----------

